# Oh whats this?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Two bands in one morning! I love the luck we had!



















Bigblackfoot sporting one of the two bands.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrats guys!! That's awesome!! :beer:

I'm still workin' getting my first band. At this point I think our group is defying the odds by not shooting one! Send 'em my way!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice going guys! :beer:

Were they both in the same flock?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

nice job man.

Hopefully tommorow brings us the same.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Very Very Nice!! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Good Job! I just got my first last friday


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice hunt and congrats BBF! With all the geese you've been shooting this year it was only a matter of time before a band came your way. :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice work boys


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Guys!! :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks Jones. I was starting to wonder if these things actually existed. I think i smiled like kid on christmas all day. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We put almost 30 more down this weekend and I still haven't seen one this year? Congrates!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats guys. was out muzzeloading yesterday and saw a ton of geese flying south down the valley.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice, hope theirs some bands left for me this year, still lookin for my first one. :sniper:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

BBF you deserve it! I told ya, you keep pluggin and good things will happen! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought that was what you said to him about his girlfriend?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Christmas in November..nice work


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Mav, he said that about both. Although im still trying to think of a good thing that comes from pluggin women.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice work on the bands guys :beer:

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Awsome work


----------

